#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  How does artificial neural network work?

## Bhavya

Nowadays computers can do many better things than mankind. But still, our human brains are a step ahead of these computers and artificial intelligence. An artificial neural network is an effort to make computers to act like a human brain. This Network was first developed in the 1950s. An AI neural network is an effort to simulate the neurons network that makes up a sample of the human brain so that computers can act like a human. Can you guys tell me how does artificial intelligence neural network function?

----------

